# Dogma f8 - what group set - vote



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

So my DOGMA F8 will be in my hands next week. I now have to decide (I know, such problems) what Group Set to put on the bike. I have both a CAMPY SR 11 group set and a Shimano Dura Ace DI2 set.

Which would you put on? 

FWIW, I have Campy SR 11 on my DOGMA 65.1 Think2. I've also confirmed that any of my campy 11 wheels work well with the DI2 stuff.

Anyway, Campy SR11 or DI2?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd go with Di2. Your SR11 is outdated now and mechanical to boot. The sort of thing that would belong on a previous generation bike. The new SR11 would probably be at home though.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

As much as I think Italian should go on Italian... I'd put Di2 on that F8


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

TIAGRA...

just kidding, my answer is always the same ultegra 6800.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

spdntrxi said:


> As much as I think Italian should go on Italian... I'd put Di2 on that F8



Regardless of merits, I don't consider Pinarello italian in the same vein as say Colnago or Passoni. I'd get what feels right and lets you enjoy the bike. The italian is only in the name.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Campagnolo or Shimano doesn't matter as long as it's a compact.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Campagnolo or Shimano doesn't matter as long as it's a compact.


Especially, if you are weak on the climbs. But seriously if you need the gear ratios, at least try to go mid-compact, it's far more aesthetic.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

see personally with the 11sp group sets and the fact that u can get a wide cassette 11-32 there is no need in my eyes for a compact ring anymore. I would go shimano ultegra 6800 and if u want to be a weight weenie get a dura ace crank.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

let us know what u think of the f8 im thinking of getting one myself


----------

